# New 5D Owner. Why can't I autofocus? [video included]



## voyager (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi Guys. Just moved up to a 5DMK3 from a 7D and have been using it for video (manual settings)

Recently flicked it over for some photography and I cannot get it to autofocus on anything. No matter what mode or what lens is on the front it won't work. 

The only way I can autofocus is to put the live view screen on and autofocus that way (slow and painful!) 

Here's a 60 second video of me explaining the problem. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

5D MK3 AutoFocus Fault (AF Problem)


----------



## justsomedude (Jul 23, 2012)

Did you play with any of the button mapping, or try back-button focus?

Check C.Fn2, Custom Controls to make sure a half-button shutter press activates AF. It may be deactivated for some reason.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 23, 2012)

It may be a setting. This happened to me with my 1Ds3. Let me check.


----------



## voyager (Jul 23, 2012)

justsomedude said:


> Did you play with any of the button mapping, or try back-button focus?
> 
> Check C.Fn2, Custom Controls to make sure a half-button shutter press activates AF. It may be deactivated for some reason.



Thanks for your reply. I have not adjusted these settings before but just checked again and it is definitely set to metering and focus on half press. 




bdunbar79 said:


> It may be a setting. This happened to me with my 1Ds3. Let me check.



Any advice you have would be awesome thanks!


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 23, 2012)

Just saw your video... what AF mode setting do you have it set at... since the lens is engaging, it's obviously trying to get focus, but try in single point and or expansion modes... see if that helps?


----------



## canonian (Jul 23, 2012)

Are you sure you're outside the minimum focus distance for the lens you're using? 

In that video with the 50/1.8, it looks like you're fairly close to those pens/pencils.


----------



## voyager (Jul 23, 2012)

awinphoto said:


> Just saw your video... what AF mode setting do you have it set at... since the lens is engaging, it's obviously trying to get focus, but try in single point and or expansion modes... see if that helps?



Tried all focus modes and unfortunately it is the same. 




canonian said:


> Are you sure you're outside the minimum focus distance for the lens you're using?
> 
> In that video with the 50/1.8, it looks like you're fairly close to those pens/pencils.



I wish that were the case but I posted this video after trying all my lens (X5) inside and outside and finally getting so fed up that I had to post the video. I even borrowed a mates 24-105L and when on my body it won't focus, but on his its fine.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Jul 23, 2012)

Is it possible that something is gumming up the electrical contact connections between the lens and body?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 23, 2012)

The 1Ds3 has a setting in C.Fn whereby the lens is first in Manual focus, then you can choose an option to, after taking the first picture, allow AF capabilities. This would be useful for images where the subject is difficult for the AF to find, but once it does, it stays locked on. If that is set, it will not AF on shot 1, but then you can do it for subsequent shots. On the 5D Mark III I cannot locate such a function/capability.


----------



## voyager (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah it appears its proper rooted, and first time I've heard of this fault on a 5D


----------



## Viggo (Jul 23, 2012)

And the mirror and/or focusing screen has no fingermarks on them of course?

Strange problem...


----------



## chauncey (Jul 23, 2012)

Quick solution...at 8AM EST call canon customer support, 1-800-OKCANON.


----------



## nda (Jul 23, 2012)

Have you tried powering the camera down and re-loading a fresh battery, does the AF-ON button focus?
If all else fails "Clear all camera settings" and try again!!!


----------



## K-amps (Jul 23, 2012)

I would take it to the shop or call Canon. looks defective. Happens sometimes. The AF is being engaged, it is just not locking. This does not seem to be a lock or AF/MF setting related issue but a defect in the phase AF sensor. The Liveview uses contrast sensing and thus is engaging...


----------



## Rat (Jul 23, 2012)

I've heard of this exact same problem once before here (Dutch language). In that case, it turned out to be a defect. So I suggest you get this baby to a dealer asap too.

(edited because a possible solution was not applicable, just saw the vid  )


----------



## voyager (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Guys. I just couriered the body back to the shop. They called me an hour later after trying their own lens on it and confirmed that the camera is faulty. Now the wait begins for warranty repair. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 24, 2012)

why didnt you just ask for a full replacement?


----------



## Rat (Jul 24, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> why didnt you just ask for a full replacement?


In the Dutch example I posted the camera eventually was returned and got replaced immediately under warranty. I'd try and give 'em a call, as wickidwombat suggests, because if you pay 3K+ for a camera you shouldn't have to wait for weeks for it... hope it works out for you


----------

